# Probleme mit In-Home-Streaming.



## ein_schelm (19. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

ich hab das Problem das In-Home-Streaming nicht so richtig funktioniert. Es Lagged und das Spiel schaut Teilweise recht hässlich aus. Dabei ist es egal ob WLAN oder LAN.

Hab eine Fritzbox 7330 SL 
Als Hostsystem kommt ein klassischer Gaming-PC zum Einsatz.
Das Gastsystem ist ein AMD Athlon 5350 mit 4 GB RAM
Die Glotze zeigt FullHD an.

WLAN
Hier Verwende ich ein https://geizhals.de/netgear-rangemax-wireless-n-wna3100-wna3100-100pes-wna3100-100ens-a538515.html

LAN
Hier hab ich mehrere Geräte mit einem https://geizhals.de/tp-link-tl-sf1005d-a334840.html?hloc=at&hloc=de verbunden

Wie muss ich mein Netzweg einrichten/Updaten um ein besseres Ergebnis zu bekommen?


----------



## NatokWa (19. Oktober 2015)

Seit ca. 2 Wochen das gleiche Problem bei mir ... NICHT geänder aber Streamen is für die Tonne . AUch bei Steam bekannt , liegt am Client selbst .....


----------



## ein_schelm (25. Oktober 2015)

Nun, es scheint ja bei einigen zu funktionieren... die Frage ist nur welche Netzwerkhardware verwendet wird? Womit In-Home-Streaming ordentlich läuft.

Liegt es an einem minderwertigen LAN-Switch, am Modem, an den Einstellungen?


----------

